# Flying Beer Into Indian Creek?



## Skyman (Jun 26, 2006)

We have a July 27th launch on the MF. The flows are looking like they will be below 2ft if the current drop in flow continues. Can anyone recommend a service to fly beer and other possible supplies into Indian Creek? Any idea on cost? I'm trying to figure how this will calculate into the overall group costs. 

Thanks all.


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

We used to use Salmon Air out of Salmon to fly us into Indian Creek, but as of two summers ago, they had stopped flying into the back country following a tragic crash. We then used McCall Aviation out of Challis and they were great.

You could also talk with Greg at Canyons Inc. to see if they are flying guests into Indian Creek at that time for their commercial trips. You might be able to piggyback stuff with them or another outfitter??????

Have a great trip!


----------



## DoStep (Jun 26, 2012)

The concept of flying beer into a river trip within a wilderness is confusing to me. Is 2' so low that you can't bring more than a case of beer for a short week? If so, just spend that money on some good North American whiskey from Canada, Kentucky, Mexico (some there call it tequila), or PT if you're short on space.


----------



## Skyman (Jun 26, 2006)

DoStep said:


> The concept of flying beer into a river trip within a wilderness is confusing to me. Is 2' so low that you can't bring more than a case of beer for a short week? If so, just spend that money on some good North American whiskey from Canada, Kentucky, Mexico (some there call it tequila), or PT if you're short on space.


We're doing a 7 day trip. A case of beer wouldn't last two days. Hard liquor is great, but you just can't do a 7 day MF trip without beer. That would be like having a turkey leg without Schlitz! Griff would not be happy.

All kidding aside, we will be packing pretty light and have big boats. There is some concern with the group that the beer might add some extra boat dragging the first couple of days. We will also have a Katadyn filter so we won't need to bring water for 7 days. This should help supplement the weight so we can take more beer.


----------



## climbdenali (Apr 2, 2006)

Good idea bringing the big boats. In my experience on the MF at low flows (as low as ~1.45' when we launched), the tough spots aren't width/length issues, but draft. If you've got the same load in a bigger boat, you'll be better off.

The one exception I can think of to that is the rapid below Trail Flat Hot Spring. It's VERY tricky (impossible?) to get through without some pushing/pulling when it gets very low. Stay to the left-ish, and try to make some improbable moves.


----------



## dugger (Dec 2, 2008)

I lost a son to alcohol several months ago (liver failure). I have rafted the MF many times with and w/o beer. If you can't spend a week on one of the nicest rivers in the country w/o beer, you may need to examine why you seek the solitude our Wild and Scenic Rivers offer you. I care little about folks who need the buzz of a case of beer every day to feel up to snuff, but if you would, check back in 20-30 years and let me know how alcohol has improved your life.


----------



## Skyman (Jun 26, 2006)

dugger said:


> I lost a son to alcohol several months ago (liver failure). I have rafted the MF many times with and w/o beer. If you can't spend a week on one of the nicest rivers in the country w/o beer, you may need to examine why you seek the solitude our Wild and Scenic Rivers offer you. I care little about folks who need the buzz of a case of beer every day to feel up to snuff, but if you would, check back in 20-30 years and let me know how alcohol has improved your life.


My condolences. I'm very sorry to hear of your loss. Rivers are special places and I'm sure you have many fond memories of spending time on the river together. I'm in my mid 50's, so I've been around a little while. I didn't mean to imply we "need" beer or alcohol for that matter to enjoy the time or solitude of the river. This is a trip of a lifetime for some folks, so I would not want to restrict beverage or food if there are viable options. Looking back 20 - 30 years I think I've done quite well.


----------



## SigNewt (Oct 27, 2015)

Wow... Quite the post Dugger. 

Sorry to hear about your son, but coming here to push your anti-alcohol agenda is a joke. Answer questions, be helpful, or keep your comments to yourself. Your post has contributed nothing to our community. 

Keeping it on topic: 
I try to bring IPA, imperials, etc... On river trips the higher ABV means we have to carry less beers!


----------



## Grifgav (Jun 20, 2011)

Our largish group last year in mid August (1.6 when we launched) flew in 4 or 5 fully loaded coolers and some beer to indian creek. for 18 people it cost us about $40 a head to fly all that in if memory serves.


----------



## Skyman (Jun 26, 2006)

Grifgav said:


> Our largish group last year in mid August (1.6 when we launched) flew in 4 or 5 fully loaded coolers and some beer to indian creek. for 18 people it cost us about $40 a head to fly all that in if memory serves.


Just what I wanted to hear. I appreciate the input. What service did you use? We'll have about 17 - 18 on the trip.


----------



## boicatr (Mar 14, 2013)

Which flying service you use depends on your route to the put in. And how much gear you are flying in. Everyone has 206s and they will carry about 900 to 1000 typically. If it fits it flies. 

If you need more, the. The only options are George Doris out of cascade with the only Twin Islander flying back country at 1650 lb payload, or Dave with Middle Fork aviation out of challis/salmon with a Beaver (?) at 2000 lbs. 

Not sure what is going on with McCall Aviation/Salmon Air...they are/were the same company but their rates are outrageous I've heard. If coming thru McCall go with Mike Doris with Sawtooth Flying Service. Oh yeah, Arnold Aviation out of Cascade.


----------



## dtyh (Mar 5, 2015)

just flew into sulpher creek lodge this am for breakfast, about 5 miles from mf put in, with arnold aviation out of cascade. a 206 was $260. Indian creek is a bit further so a touch more cash. Ray gave us a mf air tour on the way back, boundry looked like a bit of a cluster. Arnold phone # 208-382-4844.


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

dugger said:


> I lost a son to alcohol several months ago (liver failure). I have rafted the MF many times with and w/o beer. If you can't spend a week on one of the nicest rivers in the country w/o beer, you may need to examine why you seek the solitude our Wild and Scenic Rivers offer you. I care little about folks who need the buzz of a case of beer every day to feel up to snuff, but if you would, check back in 20-30 years and let me know how alcohol has improved your life.


While I feel your pain and I am sorry for your loss, your judgement of others is both harsh and unnecessary. I care about almost everyone. Even those who choose to drink too much beer at times. A few have earned an exception.

I personally don't drink beer anymore, but did consume 3 liters of whiskey on a five day trip. 

If you would check back in 20 years and tell me how putting scorn and judgement on others, has improved your life.


----------



## Paul7 (Aug 14, 2012)

I don't always drink beer but when I do its on the MFS. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Skyman (Jun 26, 2006)

dtyh said:


> just flew into sulpher creek lodge this am for breakfast, about 5 miles from mf put in, with arnold aviation out of cascade. a 206 was $260. Indian creek is a bit further so a touch more cash. Ray gave us a mf air tour on the way back, boundry looked like a bit of a cluster. Arnold phone # 208-382-4844.


Thanks for the info.


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

If you are coming from North Utah you need to think about where you need to drop your gear. Easiest is Stanley. Last time I checked a plane out of there was around $500 for a 206 ( 900lbs which is a lot). Or somewhere under $400 for MF Aviation out of Challis. 

To drive to Cascade from Stanley is about three hours with summer traffic or more. Minus about 20 minutes for Boundary turnoff road, but still pretty major. Could go I-84 to Boise, Horseshoe Bend, Banks and up on your way as well then you only have the return 3 hour. 

Challis is one hour from Stanley give or take. Depends on whether it is worth saving $100 to $200 vs. an extra 3 to 6 hours driving.


----------



## Grifgav (Jun 20, 2011)

Skyman said:


> Just what I wanted to hear. I appreciate the input. What service did you use? We'll have about 17 - 18 on the trip.


We used McCall Air


----------



## durangloski (May 12, 2009)

McCall Aviation/Salmon Air are the same company on two different certificates. I have also heard about some DRAMA. Not sure what the latest is. MF Aviation is who I would use , but as stated, It makes a difference where your coming from.


----------



## dsrtrat (May 29, 2011)

*Flying in gear*

We are using Sawtooth Flying Service next week. 208-630-3646. They quoted us $425 to fly in 1000# Stanley to Indian Creek. Very easy to work with and professional. You leave the coolers and gear at the airstrip and they deliver it on the day you request. They told us if they can add us to another load they will discount the price.


----------



## Skyman (Jun 26, 2006)

Quick update. We used Sawtooth Flying Service. Jo was absolutely great. Freight arrived on time and from what I hear Stanley was pretty socked in with smoke from some recent fires and they were still able to make the flight. Epic trip.

Thanks Jo!


----------



## dsrtrat (May 29, 2011)

*Sawtooth Flying Service*

+1 on Sawtooth Flying Service, coolers and drybox flown in and setting at the top of ramp when we got there. Very professional! Discounted the price as well as hoped.


----------

